
Building a Nerves Lullaby Player - whalesalad
https://dockyard.com/blog/2020/03/18/building-a-nerves-lullaby-player
======
noisy_boy
I can almost feel the sense of satisfaction. Almost because I've been meaning
to create an app that helps with mental mathematics (basic
addition/subtraction/multiplication/division for my children) - never got
around to learning Android app programming. There are some Android games out
there that sort of do this but haven't seen anything that is particularly
customization to the needs of a growing child.

------
lmilcin
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1B3gATS0GE&t=889](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1B3gATS0GE&t=889)

